
CSS3 is not proven to be turing complete - whizzkid
http://my-codeworks.com/blog/2015/duty-calls-css3-is-not-proven-to-be-turing-complete
======
wmichelin
Cream colored text on a pixelated, white background. Title is difficult to
read! Otherwise nice post.

------
EgoIncarnate
TLDR: "CSS appears to be Turing complete. Sorry for wasting your time :)"

~~~
d-Pixie
Sure, but the work that the entire internet based the claim on until now was
in fact not a proof at all. Which is the main point, for me at least.

Isn't it strange that Wikipedia, some CS professors and many, many other
places didn't even take the time to look at the "proof" before announcing the
"fact" that CSS was turing complete? I like my proofs a little more proofed
than that :)

/Jonas

